# Swissvax Veilside Detail



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Well today Alex the sex donkey turned up in his new mr2 along with pizza,s and redbulls and my other mate macca....

He informed me the car was spot on and being the legend he is i was excited to see it.....

Well he rolled up at 9am and the car was just a tad worse than i first imagined.......










Infact the car was 17 years old on a H reg and has covered a fair few miles.......Buit this car means alot to the donkey so i decided to go all out to put a smile on his face......










The wheels were missing centre caps which was a shame and the bodywork was actually quite poor.....



















A previous bodykit had also been taken off leaving some bad areas where the clearcoat had been just literally stopped where the previous owner had had the kit removed and sprayed around before refitting the veilside....










It suddenly dawned on me that this car was actually alot larger than i anticipated due to the rear having a intricate design of grilling and the bodykit having spirraled curves around the sides.....

I realised that this was going to be along day.....

I started on the wheels with megs wheel brightener diluted 10:1 and megs apc for the arches diluted 4:1



















Using my favourite swissvax wheel brush that doesnt fall apart and my long handled drum stick brush i cut my way through the brake dust to reveal a wheel underneath.....










Alex kept calling me a legend and i felt proud to be working on his batmobile...... :lol:

So once the wheels were done i snowfoamed the car with supa snow foam and chem guys maxi suds II mixed together as i feel this leaves a beautiful glossness to the bodywork and aids with the claying.....



















The car was left for 5 minutes.....










Before being sprayed off.....










The car was then washed using two bucket method with chem guys maxi suds II and then rinsed for claying......










Once the car was clayed i changed the water again mixing 75% ro water in the bucket with 25% hot tap and again used full ro in plain bucket....










The car was then washed again .....










before pouring 50 litres of ro water over to aid the drying being that it was black and a hot day.....Using last touch and aquatouch drying towel i dryed the car to reveal the bodywork.....










NICE...

Then after about 15 minutes of trying we managed to get the batmobile into the batcave without ripping off the front spoiler which was hanging 2 inches off the road......

I then looked over the car...and saw how faded it actually was and how bad it was scratched










So i masked up the car.....










before working on a test panel to see what could be done and what i would need to get this beast through Gotham city without being detected in the night....










Now i have to admit that either my technique has gone out the window or this car needed some serious work because a megs polish pad with 3.02 and a sonus fx1 pad did little and ended up with a megs cutting pad and 3.02 before i started getting anywhere....

So i started working my way round the car.....










before we ended up at the rear spoiler and we discussed what was best for it.....










Alex said that just do the best you can so i decided to try and cut the clearcoat back and fade it into the bottom half which was newer.....



















I gave it four passes to try and get the best result i could and Alex thought it was spot on so i then buffed the polish off.....










I think it came up quite well from the original time it turned up.....










My pad wasnt looking too well though.....










I then changed pads to megs polish pad as the bodykit was alot softer than the bodywork....




























I went round the whole cars bodykit before going over the roof and bonnet for a second pass with the cutting pad....





































I then took off all the tape










and gave the car a good buff










Thats what i really love about the menz 3.02 it really leaves the bodywork ready for a lsp....

Alex was on his 14 th cup of tea by now and had flooded my downstairs toilet... :lol:










So seeing as i was going to use Swissvax cleaner fluid today followed by Swissvax Saphir i knew the timing would allow me to get a coating of jetseal on and cured .....



















So i then cleaned the paintwork with Swissvax cleaner fluid before getting my New Saphir out of the fridge.....










I then applied the saphir to the paintwork using a pad




























While i waited for the wax to cure and the jetseal i decided to give the interior a quick spruce up..Nothing major just the dash a clean and wipe etc.....










Now i have to be honest that i did what i would call humanly possible with this car and the paintwork came up fantastic after 6 hours machine polishing but some scratches were just too deep to remove.....but i was hoping that the carnauba would disguise some










It looked pretty good once taken off and i also forgot to say that although my favourite paintwork cleaner smells lovely the swissvax was 100 times easier to work with but with a peculiar smell......










Next after the car was buffed off i decided to buff off the jetseal and dress the tyres......Alex wanted a real ghetto slick look so went with sonus.....



















I then went around the whole car with boars hair brush and sonus trim and wiped all exterior trim lines and plastic before getting to work on the batmobiles rear rocket launchers










These had obviously seen off the goblin a few times because they was thick with sidewinder damnation powder.....



















After 15 minutes with autosol they came up like new.....










So after 10 hours bruces cave had fufilled its task and here are the results....

THE RESULTS































































































































All in all it was a great but tiring day........Thanks to Alex for sharing the love and macca for the photographs......

Roll on Kent Modded..... :wink:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Awesome, Great Read :thumb:

First again


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Quality! Just goes to show you can always rely on your mates... he owes you big time!


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

You've brought it back from the dead!
Superb, that kit must have tested your patience...


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice work Marc :thumb: Batmobile looks stunning 

Whats with the batman comments....... 



*you going to Donnington*


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Awesome, Great Read :thumb:
> 
> First again


JUST HOW , WHEN AND WHY DO YOU DO IT GAZ :lol:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

good work there.

i know from first hand experience that the mr2 paint is tougher than you'd expect.. you didnt get minor holograms or marring finishing with the cutting pad though??

nice to see you giving swissvax a run out aswell


----------



## Scott134 (Jun 18, 2007)

Awesome job mate. What a turnaround!
Nice car too, I used to have a black MR2 turbo, scary car in the wet though!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Richy888 said:


> Nice work Marc :thumb: Batmobile looks stunning
> 
> Whats with the batman comments.......
> 
> *you going to Donnington*


Yes leaving around 4am i believe...


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> Yes leaving around 4am i believe...


no times when i looked but be prepared for a seriously shiny T8  BoS on the paint and some seriously clean wheels thanks to you and yourjetseal  pics to follow up later :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

LOL, knew gaz would be first!

Quality write up Marc I really do enjoy your write ups! Very detailed and amusing!

Like the switch to swissvax, can't place that cleaner fluid smell myself!!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Stunning results Marc! Well worth the effort I'd say


----------



## mk1 (Feb 13, 2007)

what a turnaround! it doesn't look it's age now! really good work!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

crackng job...your mate owes you big time:thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Crackin results and another great write up. :thumb: 

You always give a good detailed write up with plenty of pics. Always a great read. :thumb:

The Festool looks so comfortable to use and a quality machine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice work Marc, when you coming to do my van then!????


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice work as usual marc. Car looks great


----------



## AF detailer (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice work, looks loads better


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

vxrmarc m8 what model of festool is that


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

That car (no offence) looked pants looking at the condition of the paint, but you've done a superb job on that one.. Hope your mate replaced the tea bags he used:lol:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking good! Wondering why the "lines" of applied wax as opposed to the normal "circles" if you get my drift?

Tim


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

Great detail Marc, really impressed.

Taking on a car with that many years worth of defects is a real test.

Would love to hear your views on the Festool.

I am making an assumption you applied the CF by hand (HDC experience) but IMHO IT is even better applied on a finishing pad by machine. It is so much easier to buff off, important when your detailing commercially. I haven't had chance to try but I reckon the SV CF would be a great prep for some high-end *****, best of both if you like.


----------



## alba (Jun 15, 2007)

Stunning work, great write up. The advice is bang on...........


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

nice work and the swissvax looks really good :thumb:


----------



## Mister-Jimbo (Nov 29, 2006)

looking spot on as always marc! :thumb: 

BTW, the lines in the clearcoat are from the original spoiler, as are the holes...  

jim


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Excellent write up man, love all the cool picture and them afters 

The finish looks lovely now, nice one :thumb:


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

marc your a god amongst men


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work there, did you put the Cf down by hand or machine?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

james b said:


> Nice work there, did you put the Cf down by hand or machine?


Hand as first time i used it.....

Loved it though...


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Try it on a finishing pad with the PC its the Nuts! :thumb: easy to get of and leaves a fine coat


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

certainly taken the years of wear and tear off that,well done marc nicely written , photographed and presented ,respect !!!! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks like a different car mate, well done. Would have loved to see a 50/50 though. Why do they call him the sex donkey then? lol


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> Now i have to admit that either my technique has gone out the window or this car needed some serious work because a megs polish pad with 3.02 and a sonus fx1 pad did little and ended up with a megs cutting pad and 3.02 before i started getting anywhere....


Maybe it's more a "machine problem"?
The pic shows your Festool switched to eccentric mode.
Was this intended?
I'd recommend switching to ROTEX mode (combined eccentric/forced rotation) on correction jobs like this one.


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

wow! thats quite a turnaround! excellent job


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Mike_001 said:


> Maybe it's more a "machine problem"?
> The pic shows your Festool switched to eccentric mode.
> Was this intended?
> I'd recommend switching to ROTEX mode (combined eccentric/forced rotation) on correction jobs like this one.


I was going to ask what mode the festool was used in.

Great Job Marc more so if it was all done in eccentric mode ^^^ and on black you get away with nothing.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

As always, very good work there. And the signature Swissvax wax look - deep and wet, looks excelent and suits that colour perfectly! Lovely work. :thumb:


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks superb, how did you find the Swissvax against your usual?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

thats fookin awesome! excellent work and great read as always


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Very nice turn around, I have a good friend of mine that want's me to detail this exact same vehicle, same color too. I'll have my Metabo ready and lots of pads though . 

Great job, question for you. How does the Swissvax compare the Zoomol? Oh and another question what are your thoughts on the Swissvax cleaning lotion compared to Zoomol HD cleanse?

Loved the write up.


----------



## ZrS (May 27, 2007)

Pfffiou ! i'm completely in admiration ! very good work


----------



## nick-barnes07 (Jul 9, 2007)

cracking job ,


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

good work! Really god read, cant wait for the next one


----------



## nes2002 (Feb 5, 2007)

Great sex face!!!!!


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Very very nice. Your threads are always enjoyable to read 

That festool looks nice... Hows it compare to a PC or regular rotary?

Cheers,
Am.


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

:doublesho Wow! You put in a ton of work on that one :doublesho 

Agreat process and a great read. Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

terriffic work Marc


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok how did it compare to my usual...

I found the cleaner fluid as good as if not better for application and removal....

For the finished article i could not personally see any difference but the bodywork did buff easier , my usual normally has a glassy feeling to it and often find that there are the odd beige dust particles scattered around i have to qd off from time to time......Plus my usual would be impossible to work in hot conditions and today wasnt cold but worked perfectly.....


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

What a turnaround. Superb job :thumb:


----------



## BMW540i (May 2, 2007)

Great job as usual, great depth to the paint!!....


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Fantastic work Marc,

Bit of a curve ball dealt with beautifully, amazing that the 3.02 with a cutting pad finished down to LSP ready a true testament to the quality of the 3.02.

Looking great in the afters really impressive.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

You cannot underestimate the importance of of a detail like this to a car which has been badly cared for. All of a sudden the owner will start looking after it again and be back in love with it. Thats what this sort of level of work is all about IMHO

Superb work Marc


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

nice one, really good read. 

Whats on at donington then? and when?


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

edthedrummer said:


> nice one, really good read.
> 
> Whats on at donington then? and when?


BTCC this Sunday and there is a group of us going :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a mighty impressive turnaround - great work :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

edthedrummer said:


> nice one, really good read.
> 
> Whats on at donington then? and when?


Sunday , me and tom chilton doing the beer thing...


----------



## regaltang (Nov 2, 2005)

Great result:thumb: :doublesho


----------



## specR0 (Jul 2, 2007)

all I can say is wow...

best before and after results evarr!


----------



## CosmicPag (Jun 17, 2007)

Great turnaround marc 

You kept making me laugh when reading as you kept referring to it as the batmobile:lol:


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

Batman is on Sky Two.... just about to end mind you..... :lol:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

what a cracking job and read


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

Blimey, what a transformation! :doublesho Marc the miracle worker! Do you walk on water too?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Maxym said:


> Blimey, what a transformation! :doublesho Marc the miracle worker! Do you walk on water too?


Nope but i like to think my teacher is fairly good....


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

thats a top turnaround ....

That polo looks good too !


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

marc you are a legend mate, fantastic finish and a great write up, superb


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

brilliant detail yet again and a top write up:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> thats a top turnaround ....
> 
> That polo looks good too !


Totally agree......


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

i have got the festool 150 coming on friday marc, looks a good bit of kit


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Mate that a fantastic difference and a detail write up for new members like me! I wanted to ask a couplke of questions which will help me understand the whole process:-

1. Did you just use jet seal on the wheel or on the body as well prior to cleaner fluid.

2. What is ro water?

Thanks and top work


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi...

I used cleaner fluid on the bodywork before the wax and just applied jetseal straight to wheels ....sometimes i ez creme glaze the wheels aswell but jetseal is good enough tbh......

I am going to try some blitz spray over my jetseal details shortly to see what difference it makes as my friend thats used it said it was the icing on the cake and is a weekly top up in 15 minutes compared to a full pad and wipe over with jetseal....

Im interested in this one...

Ro water is basically filtered water through various processes that takes out all contamination from the water to give it a reading of zero parts per million....

I use it all the time and even for drinking but you have to remember that the fluoride and chlorine is removed aswell therefore the water is open to bacterial infection fairly quickly and i wouldnt drink it after 24 hrs if it isnt refrigerated....(not that you asked.....):lol:


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

vxrmarc - do you mean Reverse Osomosis? Is that what RO stands for? I've ordered a Dionized (sorry for spelling) whater filter system, looking forward on receiving it.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Nica said:


> vxrmarc - do you mean Reverse Osomosis? Is that what RO stands for? I've ordered a Dionized (sorry for spelling) whater filter system, looking forward on receiving it.


Yes exactly...

Reverse osmosis is the kiddie....

No more water spots...


----------



## Johnny Sniper (Jul 3, 2007)

R.Osmosis is the movement of particles from a low concentration, to a high concentration through a semi-permeable membrane.

How is this an advantage for cleaning a car?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Because when a water particle passes through a prefilter then a carbon filter and then is forced through a semi permeable membrane it means that all the total disolved solids are removed from the water...

Do you know what when you wash your car and its sunny and then it dries you get all these spots on the car ....and guess what they are all the dissolved solids that aint dissolved...basically cr*p in the water that will be left behind once the h20 has been dryed by the suns heat....

Just look at your kettle or iron and you,ll catch my drift.....

In fact go to your local aquarium and for £3 buy a 25 litre drum of ro water ..pour it over your car and wait for it too dry......

You,ll see the difference


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Yup, Reverse Osmossis or Deionized water are the best for washign vehicles. No spots, nothing but a clean car. 

No more white spots!!!


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Great result there Marc and a good read. Nice job.
:thumb:


----------

